# I want an HD version of this app!



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm still waiting for this to be compatible with the Fire HD... even tho in the description it says "What's new in version 1.03
- HD graphics for new Kindle Fire HD" there is no way for me to get it on my Fire HD... I messaged the developers on Facebook, but they said I have to wait for the next update or something...I'm so confused! I guess I could get it on my 1st generation Fire, but the HD is soo much prettier... *sigh*...guess I keep waiting...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunfiregirl--

Thanks for posting this.  I think it would be a good idea for a standalone thread, so I'm going to split it off from the 25DoFA thread.

I'm sure there are others who have apps they would like HD versions of.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sunfiregirl said:


> I'm still waiting for this to be compatible with the Fire HD... even tho in the description it says "What's new in version 1.03
> - HD graphics for new Kindle Fire HD" there is no way for me to get it on my Fire HD... I messaged the developers on Facebook, but they said I have to wait for the next update or something...I'm so confused! I guess I could get it on my 1st generation Fire, but the HD is soo much prettier... *sigh*...guess I keep waiting...


It sounds like you've already contacted them, but if you haven't, or anyone else wants to, here's their email address: [email protected]

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I went and took a look on the Google store and there is a Haunt 2 version now, just so you know.

Maybe I'm not looking hard enough, but is there a place where Amazon tells you how to get in touch with any app developer in case of problems, suggestions, etc.?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I went and took a look on the Google store and there is a Haunt 2 version now, just so you know.
> 
> Maybe I'm not looking hard enough, but is there a place where Amazon tells you how to get in touch with any app developer in case of problems, suggestions, etc.?


No, I've sent them a request about it. I usually go to the iTunes store and find the app support link there.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, I've sent them a request about it. I usually go to the iTunes store and find the app support link there.
> 
> Betsy


I'm going to submit a request as well. Since there are no refunds (not even the 15minute window allowed by Google) you are stuck if an app is or gets broken.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I just checked the Amazon page for this. It shows as compatible with my Fire HD and my wife's Galaxy. Says it costs $1.99.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I just checked the Amazon page for this. It shows as compatible with my Fire HD and my wife's Galaxy. Says it costs $1.99.


You have the 7", right, HappyGuy? It's still showing as not compatible with my HD 8.9.

Betsy


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You have the 7", right, HappyGuy? It's still showing as not compatible with my HD 8.9.
> 
> Betsy


I'm so confused...so it's compatible with the 7" HD but not the 8.9" That, to me, doesn't make much sense... maybe I'm missing something? Because the only difference would be the screen size, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For an HD version, size would make a difference.  The same number of pixels that would be HD on a 7" screen would not be HD on an 8.9" screen.  At least that's how I understand it.

Betsy


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For an HD version, size would make a difference. The same number of pixels that would be HD on a 7" screen would not be HD on an 8.9" screen. At least that's how I understand it.
> 
> Betsy


Ahhhhh...that makes sense now...thanks Betsy  Guess I just have to wait for an update, but I'm dying to play this game! It's gotten such good reviews...and there's a part 2 as well! I hope the developers hurry up Lol!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can also submit feedback to amazon -- scroll all the way to the bottom of the page.  I expect Amazon forward such requests to developers, and they might be able to push a little harder.  Certainly can't hurt.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ah, yes, sorry - I do have the HD7.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

For what it's worth, I couldn't crack this game. I finally got the walkthrough just to try it. Of course, I'm not the brightest crayon.


----------

